# Designed A New Soap Label Tonight



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello all

This will be for the Front of the Soap I will design a second Label that will be placed on the side of the bar of Soap with the Net weight and Ingredients along with our Email Address and Company info.

Todd


----------



## Deedles (Dec 7, 2015)

To me, that font is hard to read. I don't think you need the gradated shading at all. Simple, easy to read is always better.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 7, 2015)

I agree that it's very difficult to read that font. Also, weight needs to be listed on the front of the label.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 7, 2015)

I third that it's hard to read. I'm not sure if it's because of the gradient, font, or both. McGrays Old Town Gifts can be in a fancy font, but I'd leave the scent name in a simpler font. That makes it easier on the eyes and really makes your company name stand out


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2015)

Fourth on the font being hard to read.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 7, 2015)

You must to change the font, it could an awesome label, but put some work in it.  Customers will not spend time trying to read, they will take it and put it back


----------



## spenny92 (Dec 8, 2015)

I agree with the font being hard to read. I also find that it looks almost a little tacky and low-end (I'm not sure what your target is, so this is obviously completely subjective), so it's not something that would catch my eye. You've done a lot of business related research and obviously invested a lot of time so far from what you've said on here, so I'd suggest the same amount of time/money is invested in branding and labeling if you want to be successful. Plenty of great graphic designers could whip you up a label or logo to get started with.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great input I was a little worried about the font that is why I posted it here. The gradient is just a filler for the real background that will eventually be placed behind the other graphics. There are three separate pictures that have been layered together in Illustrator Cs6. I just wanted to get some input from a good reliable group of People so that is why I am sharing it with you all.


    Thanks Todd


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Todd, I don't like the font either, sorry. Too difficult to read.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 8, 2015)

Is the label the grey color in your pic? It's not a very flattering or attention-grabbing color.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Is the label the grey color in your pic? It's not a very flattering or attention-grabbing color.



The Gray Back ground is just a filler at this time I am going to try and use a contrasting color to help with the font issue. The back ground will be balanced with the pictures.

  Todd


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm with folks on the lettering choice being difficult to read. I actually like the gray background as a soft backdrop to set off the image. I tend to like gray though - my walls are dove gray.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree that it's very difficult to read that font. Also, weight needs to be listed on the front of the label.


 
Hmm

According to what I read the only requirements for soap labels in the US is it needs to be Labeled as Soap and has to have the Net weight marked on the Bar of soap. Nothing about it having to be on the front of the bar. Can you reference me to this requirement ?


Thanks Todd



snappyllama said:


> I'm with folks on the lettering choice being difficult to read. I actually like the gray background as a soft backdrop to set off the image. I tend to like gray though - my walls are dove gray.


 
Do you think if I used a Contrasting color maybe Lighter red like the Berries it would be easier to read ?


Todd


----------



## Dahila (Dec 8, 2015)

Todd you just pushed me to stay till 4 am and designing my label.  Not for the soap but for cream, hand cream.  If so many people tell you to change font , do it and see how it works for you.  This font is not acceptable.  
I like the background color too, it is soft and plays with red color.  
You ask advice but do nothing, rather the opposite,.   Why to ask then ?


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 8, 2015)

I think it's more of the font choice itself. Old English style typefaces are pretty hard to read when they get small. It's less of a challenge on company names. Scent names though might frustrate shoppers who are just trying to figure out which soap is which.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

I totally agree with both of you on the Font issue Just making sure it is not a color issue with the font making it harder to read then it should be I will try using another font and see how it come out. reason I have not changed it is I am at work right now and you know how it can be sitting and thinking about some thing.  Thanks again for the info.

  Todd


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 8, 2015)

What about a font like this:




It's called the goldsmith

Easy to read but has a vintage feel.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

I think we have a winner I like it very much i will look for it when I get home.  thanks for the help you rock.


   Todd


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok Here is Version two with a Different Font I think I like this one much better.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 8, 2015)

I have some difficulties to upload Word file 
*[FONT=&quot]McGray[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Old Town[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Gifts -Ad Executive [/FONT]*

*McGray** Old Town** Gifts –*[FONT=&quot]Antiqua_Caps[/FONT]

*McGray** Old Town Gifts  -almeria*

*[FONT=&quot]McGray[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Old  Town[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Gifts[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] –[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]arial rounded Mt bold[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]McGray[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Old Town[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Gifts-[/FONT]*Blackoak std
few of the fonts easy to read in my opinion, still fancy and on right side you have names of font. Btw try not to do mess with different fonts, two kinds is more than enough, there is an option of bold, italic, )


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 8, 2015)

I agree with other folks about the font. Regardless of gradient, background, or whatever, the font is too difficult to read. You're using a titling font in a too-small size. Your second try is marginally more legible, but still borderline unreadable.

Also if it's BLACK raspberry vanilla, then why the red raspberries in the picture?


----------



## Dahila (Dec 8, 2015)

DeeAnna :mrgreen: you got to the bottom of that,  even the pic is not right.  I focused so much on Font connected to what I know how to do )


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2015)

I like the Goldsmith font a lot!  I always have trouble reading Old English.  I have stopped even trying.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I agree with other folks about the font. Regardless of gradient, background, or whatever, the font is too difficult to read. You're using a titling font in a too-small size. Your second try is marginally more legible, but still borderline unreadable.
> 
> Also if it's BLACK raspberry vanilla, then why the red raspberries in the picture?





  If you look up the definition of Black Raspberry it is a combination of  Red Raspberries and black berries This is the reason for both of them being in the picture.

       Todd


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 8, 2015)

I was playing around on my phone with this. I couldn't get the Goldsmith font on it but I made this:







I'd still play with it a little more but I think it might be a good start. It's a bit too much white but I didn't know how to change that background color. I'd go with a light grey. What do you think?


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> If you look up the definition of Black Raspberry it is a combination of  Red Raspberries and black berries This is the reason for both of them being in the picture.
> 
> Todd




   Sorry I forgot the picture


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I was playing around on my phone with this. I couldn't get the Goldsmith font on it but I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it thanks for helping out 


McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Sorry I forgot the picture


----------



## Dahila (Dec 9, 2015)

;now it is easy to read, very neat.  but.............. it lost a lot of appeal 
what if you use a color, beside black, How do you see *McGrays' town gifts* in color


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 9, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> If you look up the definition of Black Raspberry it is a combination of  Red Raspberries and black berries This is the reason for both of them being in the picture.



Maybe where you live, but not in Iowa. You'd totally mystify everyone around here with that definition. 

In the upper Midwestern states (USA), black raspberries (aka black caps) are a true raspberry that ripens to a dark purple-black color. Red raspberries and blackberries do not grow wild here, but black raspberries are a native species in this region.

"...The black raspberry is also _closely related to the red raspberries_ Rubus idaeus and Rubus strigosus, sharing the distinctively white underside of the leaves and fruit that readily detaches from the carpel, but differing in the _ripe fruit being black_, and in the stems being more prickly. The _black fruit makes them look like blackberries_, though this is only superficial, with the _taste being unique and not like either the red raspberry or the blackberry_...."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_occidentalis


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 9, 2015)

Aye, I looked up "Black raspberry" and it was a black raspberry, not a blackberry and a raspberry.  Why not a picture of a black raspberry?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup, we have black raspberries here too.  Never heard of a mix of red and blackberries.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 9, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Maybe where you live, but not in Iowa. You'd totally mystify everyone around here with that definition.
> 
> In the upper Midwestern states (USA), black raspberries (aka black caps) are a true raspberry that ripens to a dark purple-black color. Red raspberries and blackberries do not grow wild here, but black raspberries are a native species in this region.
> 
> ...



This makes sense 

      Black berries and Raspberries both grow wild here Thank you for clarifying this for me I now understand what you are talking about and will update the picture. This is why I am so Happy to be part of this fine group of people you all rock and I appreciate your honest opinions it helps bring clarity to some of the foggy parts of Life.


  Todd


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 9, 2015)

Is it an FO? Sounds interesting


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 9, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Aye, I looked up "Black raspberry" and it was a black raspberry, not a blackberry and a raspberry.  Why not a picture of a black raspberry?




    I am going remove the Raspberry from the picture I know can see what everyone was talking about I must just have some Mutant Berries here in Virginia I should stop eating them also.

   Todd


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 9, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I was playing around on my phone with this. I couldn't get the Goldsmith font on it but I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



galaxy....girl, you should go into the business of designing labels! I love this so much. Love the font. The whole thing is very graphic, and would definitely grab my eye. I think the berries, nice and big, without anything else in there to confuse the eye, are perfect. I wouldn't change a thing! Labels should pop, and this one does.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 9, 2015)

You all did a fabulous job with that label; its crisp, clean, modern, yet a hint of classic style. There's just a hint of purple color in the berries, and the shadow of the berries gives it a little dimension. It's a "confident" looking label!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 9, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> galaxy....girl, you should go into the business of designing labels! I love this so much. Love the font. The whole thing is very graphic, and would definitely grab my eye. I think the berries, nice and big, without anything else in there to confuse the eye, are perfect. I wouldn't change a thing! Labels should pop, and this one does.



Thats really nice of you to say! I have a cousin in graphic design and since she designed my logo I've been looking into what makes an effective label/advertising. Its an interesting world out there.

Mcgraysoldtownsoaps, I hope you understand that I am not trying to make you feel bad about your label. I agree that the font needed to be changed but I like your black raspberry/raspberry/vanilla logo. Where I live black raspberries don't grow (we do have blackberries though) so seeing raspberries together with what look like blackberries would make sense to me. 

I posted pictures of font/logo only to give you ideas. I'm definitely not saying you need to go with it and I wouldn't be insulted in the slightest if you didn't. I just liked playing around with it. I used to think old English text was the best thing since sliced bread when it came to getting that old fashioned look.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 9, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> ...I must just have some Mutant Berries here in Virginia I should stop eating them also.



Only stop eating them if they glow in the dark -- I bet they're yummy!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 9, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Thats really nice of you to say! I have a cousin in graphic design and since she designed my logo I've been looking into what makes an effective label/advertising. Its an interesting world out there.
> 
> Mcgraysoldtownsoaps, I hope you understand that I am not trying to make you feel bad about your label. I agree that the font needed to be changed but I like your black raspberry/raspberry/vanilla logo. Where I live black raspberries don't grow (we do have blackberries though) so seeing raspberries together with what look like blackberries would make sense to me.
> 
> I posted pictures of font/logo only to give you ideas. I'm definitely not saying you need to go with it and I wouldn't be insulted in the slightest if you didn't. I just liked playing around with it. I used to think old English text was the best thing since sliced bread when it came to getting that old fashioned look.





    Nope not insulted one bit i like the feedback i get on this forum you all have helped me take a new look at the design and I have a day off coming up and will work on it some more. 

   Thanks Todd


DeeAnna said:


> Only stop eating them if they glow in the dark -- I bet they're yummy!





   They are  and they are free all summer long we make muffins and pies and cakes with BlackBerry and Raspberry frosting. Not to mention the homemade Ice cream Oh I am getting excited for Summer to return again .


  Todd
OK here is Version 3


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

What type of paper do you guys use for printing the labels on. I looked up soap labels on Avery but most of what they have has been discontinued in the size That I would need for this label.


   Todd


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 10, 2015)

Check onlinelabels.com. I used to get a stick-on label that was almost 2" × 2.5". I've now changed up how I label my soaps and can use plain printer paper, but Online Labels was really easy to use.

Shunt's got a good suggestion below. Those little labels were a pain to get to print properly lol. I usually ended up trimming off about a millimeter off one end. If I had to do it again, I'd definitely order a whole sheet.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2015)

I too use Online Labels but I also use Avery.  For rectangle labels I would just use a full sheet and cut them myself.  I have fits trying to get them to pring correctly a lot of the time.


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2015)

The picture of the red and black berries look a lot like the dewberries we get in the south.  They are yummy delicious and make excellent jelly and wine.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I too use Online Labels but I also use Avery.  For rectangle labels I would just use a full sheet and cut them myself.  I have fits trying to get them to pring correctly a lot of the time.






    I will check out the full page labels I am working with a mold that will turn out bars of soap that are 4" x 3.5" so trying to find a printer friendly label has been a challenge.

  Todd


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help I found the perfect label on this site http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL500.htm thanks for recommending it to me. 


       Todd


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 10, 2015)

I use these:

http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL5030.htm

I really like them and they always print perfectly as long as I push the paper down and go one at a time.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL5030.htm
> 
> I really like them and they always print perfectly as long as I push the paper down and go one at a time.




      Have you tried using the templates they provide? If so how did they work as far as alignment goes?

  Todd


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep, I use their software. It works very well. I don't have to adjust anything when I print. It comes out right the first time (ok, it may be 1-2 mm off but I don't get that crazy about it).  I love it. Every time you purchase something (labels) from them you get 3 months of their software to use for free. I have until tomorrow on mine. I'm not sure what happens after the 3 months though. Probably gonna have to extend it or buy something else. At least I got a $10 off coupon in my email from them today!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice I will be ordering the Labels next week along with my other soap making items.


   Todd


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 10, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Ok Here is Version two with a Different Font I think I like this one much better.




This is two different fonts isn't it? 
That is also confusing for the buyer.
I would still prefer something simpler- easier to read - but it is an improvement on the first draft. [emoji2]


----------



## KristaY (Dec 10, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> What type of paper do you guys use for printing the labels on. I looked up soap labels on Avery but most of what they have has been discontinued in the size That I would need for this label.
> 
> 
> Todd



Look at Online Lables.com. They have SOOOO many choices and the best prices I've found. They also have many in weatherproof if that's something you're interested in. All their templates are in the Maestro program and can be downloaded for use in other print programs.

ETA: Sorry Todd! I must have skipped a page when reading so this is the same info others gave you. I still like onlinelabels though, lol!


----------

